
Twitter’s Hockey Stick Moment  - wird
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/15/twitters-hockey-stick-moment/
======
bayareaguy
I like that Ira Flatow on Science Friday uses twitter.

<http://twitter.com/scifritter>

